
Ask HN: Did PM earn more or less than Programmers - annonymous
I was a programmer for 15 years of my life. In my previous job, I did management for 2 years.
On that time, I saw how I could add more value as a Project Manager by ensuring that all the people are aligned and that the focus is the correct one, than as a developer.
My expectations where that as a PM, salaries will be higher, as the impact and responsability is higher. But what I am finding right now is the opposite, where I could earn more as a Developer.<p>Is that the case everywhere, or is just a perception issue?
======
bsvalley
Your location is the answer. In the US, engineers make more in the tech hubs
like SF, NYC, Seattle. It is not true everywhere, in Austin TX for example,
PM's make more money.

In europe, PM's rank higher so they make more money than engineers. I think
Australia is the same.

Happy to hear about other countries/continents...

------
qwrusz
I don't think you will find a standard answer. Depends on the company, the
team, your experience level, how technical the PM role is, etc...

PM salary could be higher or lower but from I've seen, broadly speaking the
roles earn about the same...Sometimes you will see developers base salary
higher but then PMs can get larger bonuses.. but meh I would say on average
they are going to be very close to the same when you look at total comp,
ceteris paribus.

There might be a supply and demand issue in some markets. No offense but
'ensuring people are aligned and the focus is correct' is not very hard, at
least not harder than grinding away developing. If there is a shortage of
developers vs. the number of roles needing them but there's enough guys who
can do the PM-babysitting type roles then in those markets developers earn
more.

I know companies that would fall apart in a minute if the administrative
assistants and secretaries weren't there on the ball. The company seriously
depends on them being good and they get paid the least. Responsibility and
impact is subjective.

Anything goes when it comes to higher levels of experience or legit superstar
PMs or developers, they will be able to get paid the most. So if you are a
talented and experienced developer but not able to be a standout PM, well
that's that.

------
miguelrochefort
PMs generally earn more than developers.

Top developers can sometimes earn more than PMs. Especially in SF/NYC where
developer salaries are crazy high.

------
UK-AL
In technology focused companies and tech startups, a lot of the time top
developers will earn more.

------
RUG3Y
I don't have experience in a lot of companies but the typical PM in my opinion
is a waste of space. At least, that's been my experience so far. Regardless of
money earned, I'd rather be doing anything else.

